# Looking for Schwinn B6 Whizzer Fender Tips



## kunzog (Aug 30, 2019)

I am looking for 3 Schwinn B6 Whizzer fender tips. New repop or patina will work


----------



## koolwhizzer (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi,
Yes i have the fender tips you are looking for.  They come in a set of 3.  They fit the 3 1/2" wide fenders.  I have them on ebay now.  
eBay item number: 223609806707


----------



## kunzog (Aug 30, 2019)

I saw those.  I am looking for some more reasonably priced!


----------



## koolwhizzer (Aug 30, 2019)

I can do $125 for the 3 plus small flat rate shipping & ins. $9.75 Paypal F&F only.  I sell 2 for $125 on ebay.  
Hope this is better for you.  If not thanks for inquiring.


----------



## Connor (Aug 31, 2019)

These might be a cheaper route...

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fender-ornament-tips-aluminum-new-whizzer-type.116798/


----------



## kunzog (Aug 31, 2019)

Good option, thanks!


----------

